# SR500 Rebuild



## jfinley (Aug 12, 2009)

Picked up a Cannondale SR500, very used, for $20. Had 27 inch maillard wheels and hubs that were too big to spin, mountain bike fork, and mismatched honors and 105 derailleurs. New fork (cheap chromoly) Kept the derailleurs, new tektro brake in front, kept the rear brake - unusual cam adjustment for pads, new wheels, new yellow tires to match paint. Now friction shift with 105 shifters, 105 "biopace" crank. Rides great, smooth, decent acceleration. Like it a lot!


----------



## jfinley (Aug 12, 2009)

*SR500 build*

whoops. first time post. yellow is new color during buildup. this black is the before.


----------



## tidi (Jan 11, 2008)

*cool*

post a completed bike pic


----------



## jfinley (Aug 12, 2009)

*Finished*

Here's the final product: new fork, new headset, new seat and post, new chain, new wheels, new tires (to match the new paint).


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Nice job. I'm no mechnic, but in that second pic it looks like the brake caliper is touching the seat stays. Do you think a spacer might help?


----------



## jfinley (Aug 12, 2009)

*Fits perfectly*

It's tight but no touch no rub. Rear brake was on frame but not original. Think it may be a dia compe. Lbs said it was rare and kinda cool.


----------

